# Dirty beeswax or something else?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There is always something on the bottom of the wax... usually pollen particles or minerals mixed with wax or something. It looks normal for me. Scrape it off.


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks so much Michael! I was worried this particular batch had something wrong. Much appreciated! I used 1 and 5 micron filters so thought it was weird. Anyway, I´ll dot it again, thank you very much!


----------

